# Findlay reservoir 2 dead fish



## Brandon Carter (Jun 18, 2017)

Stopped at Findlay reservoir 2 the other day to try for a bit, no luck, but i counted over 50 dead carp all over the shores. I looked around some more and the water intake thing to the left of the docks, had around 100 carp schooled up really tight in a very short stretch of water. They all looked like they had white patches, a fungus or bacteria maybe, growing on almost every one of them. I emailed the ODNR and gave them the information i had and seen, to which they replied they'd pass the information to their officers.
Has anybody else been out to the reservoir recently and seen this? To my knowledge reservoir 1 isn't affected, i didn't see any dead fish and the ones i've caught in reservoir 1 looked healthy. I sure hope the rest of the fish dont get affected like the carp were.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Please find out what it is, so all carp everywhere can be infected immediately....thx


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice report BC. That's not good! That is a big body of water to be contaminated. Could explain a lot of no fish days for me.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

deadfish hmmm


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't remember what it's call, but I know it hit chataqua awhile ago. Ended up killing a massive amount of carp . I think it was some sort of herpes type virus . But what you described sounds exactly like it.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Doesn't sound good. But I wouldn't hold my breath for the DNR to take action. Don't get me wrong the guys out in the field do what they can but the Division is being gutted by politics as we speak.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Muat be one of those


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive seen either dead carp or their remnants almost every time I go to the reservoir since I started fishing there about 10 or 11 years ago. Ive come to accept it as normal. Between natural causes and people deliberately killing them because they are considered a nuisance , its not uncommon for dead carp to be seen around most bodies of water really.

The white patches on them could be a problem but Ive seen lots of carp have that in the Blanchard river. I always though that may just be a natural thing for carp but I also don't know that much about carp.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I saw a couple huge carp floating off shore. Could have been in the 20# range. Just from my spot on the floating dock, I counted 11 dead along the shore.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Carp are a pretty hardy fish. If it is killing them, most likely affecting more delicate species as well. May be caused by all the agriculture runoff we have these days, with all the chemicals being used?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As already mentioned, it's pretty common and happens about every year in various lakes when the water heats up. Mainly affects carp, not other species.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Yep, saw that the other day. On the east bank and the West wind had them piled up to many to count. Like others have said, I hope it doesn't affect the other fish. Been a slow season so far there for me.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard Rustynails! That Carp kill has not happened out there in my 20+ yrs of fishing it. Even 1 is choked with grass along the shore. Strange.....


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks ress, yes I noticed that #1 is pretty low right now and the weeds are horrible. I'm from Carey area I've been making my rounds since high school (early 80s) . Funny thing the other day I was on the east bank and a jogger stopped and asked me if I was doing any good, i told him I was catching the heck out of the big carp but they weren't fighting at all. He got a weird look and said dude, I think they're dead. Lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## Brandon Carter (Jun 18, 2017)

Rustynails- im also from carey, i wonder how many times weve crossed paths.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Carpn said:


> I can't remember what it's call, but I know it hit chataqua awhile ago. Ended up killing a massive amount of carp . I think it was some sort of herpes type virus . But what you described sounds exactly like it.


God's punishment for the immoral orgy lifestyle the carp are leading


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Probably more than a few times Brandon. Carey ain't big enough to get lost in. You probably know my brother, works at the post office, everyone knows him.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

#2 reservoir in Findlay has thick green algee along the West bank, out 20 ft or so. 0 visibility. I could wright my name in the water with my fishing pole! Don't waste your time...


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

I hit #2 tonight got a 24" walleye, 17 1/2 in smallie some big channels a pile of really nice rock bass. Probably a dozen or so eyes under the 15" limit along with a pile of smaller smallies. Great night of fishing. I didn't go along the west bank but I didn't see much alge. All the fish caught were on the same lure .


----------



## Brandon Carter (Jun 18, 2017)

Good to hear Rusty- i did some fishing at 1 and 2 this weekend but only managed a few smallies. Didnt see any walleyes unfortunately. #1 was alot dirtier than anything ive seen in awhile. Looks like the carp were dying in there too, not nearly as many as what i seen in #2-yet.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Rustynails you the man!! Way to go! It must be a total night bite out there than. The wind was Easterly this past weekend so the West side would be where the algee ended up. You starting at dark or after?


----------



## shotguner 61 (Sep 30, 2014)

ress said:


> Rustynails you the man!! Way to go! It must be a total night bite out there than. The wind was Easterly this past weekend so the West side would be where the algee ended up. You starting at dark or after?


Was fishing sun nite the algee was very bad only one ft of visibility. Did manage a few smallies throwing cranks


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah, the last three trips there have been great, lotta catching. Been getting there about 7-8 but it doesn't start getting good till right at dark and after. Can't believe the smallmth numbers and size, fun to catch but I don't keep any. And I would fish#1 more if they would do something with the ramp.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Brandon and rustynails. What is that big white area NE of Carey?
I see these all over NW Ohio in the plane. I always thought they were potash or hi-cal lime for the agriculture in the region but I just googled it and see it is Mineral Processing Company (Inc) making gypsum and gypsum products.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah, all north of Carey is mostly stone quarry. National lime and stoneco. I used to work for a paving outfit when it was Wyandot dolomite. Waiting on trains is a common inconvenience around Carey. Lewzer, you ever land at the Lovell strip? Larry's a good guy.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Lovell strip? Is that Wyandot County airport?

Looks like that place is a hi-cal lime strip mining co.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Algee very bad?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

fishmounter said:


> Carp are a pretty hardy fish. If it is killing them, most likely affecting more delicate species as well. May be caused by all the agriculture runoff we have these days, with all the chemicals being used?


Yep


----------

